# [MS-SQL]INNER JOIN funktioniert manchmal nicht: ungültiger Spaltenname



## Iceskaarj (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

Als Beispiel habe ich 2 Tabellen in einer Datenbank (Grafische Darstellung im Anhang): Auftrag und Kostenstelle, beide Tabellen jeweils durch die Spalte Kostenstelle_ID verknüpft.

Wenn ich aber im SQL folgenden Befehl eingebe:


```
SELECT * FROM Auftrag
INNER JOIN Kostenstelle
ON Auftrag.Kostenstelle_ID = Kostenstelle.Kostenstelle_ID
```

dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Meldung 207, Ebene 16, Status 1, Zeile 3
Ungültiger Spaltenname 'Kostenstelle_ID'.
```

Dabei sind beide Tabellen doch verknüpft.


----------

